
Bad News for Egg Lovers - rbjorklin
https://news.northwestern.edu/stories/2019/03/eggs-cholesterol/
======
foxyv
These studies are notorious for being worthless. Very few people can remember
what they ate the previous day, much less the prior year. In addition even if
the data is recorded correctly, it can barely show a correlation, much less a
connection between a diet and a given outcome.

"Diet data were collected using food frequency questionnaires or by taking a
diet history. Each participant was asked a long list of what they’d eaten for
the previous year or month. The data were collected during a single visit.The
study had up to 31 years of follow up (median: 17.5 years), during which 5,400
cardiovascular events and 6,132 all-cause deaths were diagnosed."

------
arcticbull
Ugh not this again. This isn’t news. Cholesterol levels are largely genetic
not dietary. The vast, vast majority of cholesterol in your body is
synthesized by your body.

There are far more interesting papers linking the health effects associated
with cholesterol to its role in virus lifecycle. The levels aren’t relevant so
much as what’s happening in association therewith.

Dietary studies are largely worthless IMO due to confounding factors.

------
toper-centage
How is this news?

